# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  جميع اكواد lg لفك الشفرة

## mrxoffline

جميع أكواد فك شفرة موبايلات LG 
odel: LG C2000
1. Insert an unauthorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. The phone will display "Phone Restricted"
3. Select "Cancel"
4. The phone will display "Phone Restriction Code" 
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Select OK
7. The handset is now successfully unlocked
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG Prime GS390
1. Power phone ON without SIM
2. Type 2945#*290# to enter unlock menu 
3. Enter unlock code
Or 
With original sim enter *#865625# and enter NCK code. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG KH5200 Andro-1
1. Power on the LG KH5200 Andro-1 with the not accepted SIM card in.
2. Enter 2945#*5200#
3. A menu will pop up to enter code provided.
4. Enter your unlock code and hit OK.
5. The LG KH5200 Andro-1 is now unlocked
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG GB130
1. Without sim type: *#9999#
2. Type: 2945#*20001#
3. Goto Menu->Setting->Secutiry->Sim Locked->Sim Unlock Code
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG KM570
1. Power phone ON without SIM
2. Type 2945#*570# to enter unlock menu 
3. Enter unlock code
Or 
With original sim enter *#865625# and enter NCK code.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG KP170
1 - Switch ON your phone with a T Mobile Sim inserted 
2 - Press telephone icon at bottom of screen to bring up the phone keypad
3 - Then compose : 2945#*170#
4 - A menu will pop up, select Unlock Usim
5 - Then Select Network Lock
6 - Enter your unlock code and press ok (you only have 10 attempts)
7 - The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LG GM360 Viewty Unlocking Instructions
1. Power on your LG Viewty GM360 with the original SIM card in.
2. Enter 2945#*700#
3. A menu will pop up, select SIM Unlock.
4. Enter your unlock code and hit OK. (Entering multiple incorrect unlock codes may permanently lock your phone!)
5. Your LG Viewty GW300 may automatically reboot and should now be unlocked!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LG GU285 Unlocking Instructions
1. Insert original sim card and turn phone on.
2. Enter 2945#*280#
3. Sim unlock mode pop up .
4. Enter your unlock code: , and press ok
5. The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LG GT360
1. Insert original sim card and turn phone on.
2. Enter 2945#*71001#
3. Sim unlock mode pop up .
4. Enter your unlock code: , and press ok
5. The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG GT400
1. Turn phone on without simcard
2. Press telephone icon at bottom of screen to bring up the phone keypad
3. Enter 2945#*400#
4. A menu will pop up, select network unlock
5. Enter your unlock code and press ok
6. The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG GT405
1. Turn phone on without simcard
2. Press telephone icon at bottom of screen to bring up the phone keypad
3. Enter 2945#*405#
4. A menu will pop up, select network unlock
5. Enter your unlock code and press ok
6. The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG GB220
1.- Power phone ON without SIM
2.- type 2945#*71001# to enter unlock menu
3.- enter unlock code
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG GM205
1. Power phone ON with original SIM
2. type 2945#*71001# to enter unlock menu
3. Enter the unlocking code
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG TU750 Secret:
1. Insert original sim card and turn phone on.
2. Enter *#865625#
3. A menu will pop up, select USIM unlock
4. Select Network lock
5. Enter your unlock code
6. Enter the unlock code again
5. The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : LG GD880 mini
1. insert an ACCEPTED (it means from the Provider, in my case it was A1) SIM-Card 
2. dial 2945#*880# (...a page will appear for entering the unlock-Code) 
3. enter the unlock-Code and press "ok" 4. enter the same unlock-Code again and press "ok" > your gd880 mini is unlocked, you can enter now the restricted SIM-Card and it will work. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model LG LG BL40 Chocolate
1. insert original sim card or motorola test card and turn phone on.
2. Enter 2945#*40#
3. A menu will pop up, select sim unlock
4. Enter your unlock code and press ok
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model LG GW520 
1. power phone ON with original SIM
2. type 2945#*71001# to enter unlock menu
3. Enter the unlocking code 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model LG CE110 
1. Insert an unauthorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. The phone display Invalid Smart Chip?
3. Select "Cancel"
4. The phone displays "Phone Restriction Code"
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Select OK
7. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model LG GD510 Pop 
1. Power phone ON without SIM (some versions will need original network
sim inside)
2. Type 2945#*510# to enter unlock menu. Select the 'network Unlock' option.
3. Enter unlock code 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model LG CF360
1. Insert an unauthorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Power on the handset- phone will display "phone restricted" 
3. Select "Cancel" - phone will display "phone restriction code"
4. Enter the SIM unlock code 
5. Select "OK" - the handset is now successfully unlocked 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unlock instructions LG GW620 Eve
&#194; 
1. Insert an invalid simcard and turn phone on.
2. Insert PIN
3. Phone says "Invalid sim card"
4. Select "Emergency calls"
5. Enter 2945#*620#
6. Sim unlock mode pop up
7. Select netlock
8. Enter your 16-digit unlock code and press ok
9. The phone will then reboot and the unlock is complete.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG TU500
- Insert the SIM card to the phoneâ€™s slot
- Switch on the power of handset.
- You must see the message appears â€˜Invalid SmartChipâ€™. If you can see that message display in your phones, what you need is switch off the power of your phone and back it on again. Repeat this step until the message appears.
- Now in idle screen enter 159753#*#.
- On the phone appears â€œEnter NCK, Remaining 5â€
- Enter 6 digits SIM unlock code youâ€™ve got.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG CU400 & CU500v 
1. Insert an unauthorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. The phone display Invalid Smart Chip?
3. In Idle screen, enter 159753#*#
4. Phone will display "Enter NCK, Remaining 5"
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Select OK
7. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG CU575 Trax 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Select 1 and then 1 again
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG TG365 Neon 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Select Yes
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Enter Unlock Code again.
6. Press OK
7. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG CU720, TU720 & ALL LG Shine Series 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Enter Unlock Code
4. Press OK
5. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG Vu CU915 & CU920 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. Device should say Network Lock Deactivated?
7. Phone may automatically reboot and is now unlocked
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG CT810 Incite 1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*810#
3. A Menu will open up
4. Select Sim unlock
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Press OK
7. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KC550, KF600, KP230, KP500, KP501, KP270, KS360
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*71001#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG GT505 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*500#
3. Select Unlock USIM
4. Select Network Lock
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Select OK
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG GR500 Xenon 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. Device should say Network Lock Deactivated?
7. Phone may automatically reboot and is now unlocked
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KC910, KF910 (aka LG *****) 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*910#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KE850 ***** 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter Sim PIN if required
3. Enter 2945#*8501# and press the call button (middle button, bottom of the screen)
4. SIM unlock mode will appear on screen
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Select Reboot
7. Turn phone OFF, and then turn back ON again. Phone is now unlocked
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KE990 & KU990 Viewty 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Press telephone icon at bottom of screen to bring up the phone keypad
3. Enter 2945#*990#
4. Sim unlock mode will open up
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Press OK
7. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KF390 & KF390q 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Select Unlock USIM
4. Select Network Lock
5. Enter Unlock Code
6. Select OK
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KF700 (aka LG Virgo)
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*700#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KF750 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*750#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG KP265 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON the phone
2. Enter 2945#*265#
3. Menu will appear
4. Select Settings
5. Select Security
6. Select Sim Lock
7. Select Network
8. Select Deactivate
9. Enter Unlock Code
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG ME550
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON the phone
2. Enter 2945#*71101#
3. Menu will appear
4. Select Settings
5. Select Security
6. Select Sim Lock
7. Enter Unlock Code
8. Press OK
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG TU915 (Unlock Method 1) 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*9701#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG TU915 (Unlock Method 2)
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter *#865625#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: LG U300 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 815118#*#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½LG U310 
1. Turn ON the phone without Sim Card
2. Enter 815118#*# 
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½LG U400 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*88110#
3. Phone will prompt ï&#191;½ï&#191;½Unlock Simï&#191;½?
4. Press OK
5. Phone will prompt ï&#191;½ï&#191;½Network Unlockï&#191;½?
6. Press OK
7. Phone will prompt ï&#191;½ï&#191;½Input Network Control Keyï&#191;½?
8. Enter Unlock Code (If the unlocking code comes with only 7 digits, add 0 in front of the 7 digit code. If the unlocking code comes with only 6 digits, add 00 in front of the 6 digits code)
9. Press OK
10. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½LG U970 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter 2945#*970#
3. Sim unlock mode will open up
4. Enter Unlock Code
5. Press OK
6. The phone will reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½LG U8150 
1. Insert an unauthorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enterï&#191;½277634#*#
3. Select Menu then "SIM Lock"
4. Enter Unlock Codeï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½ALL other model 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter: 
LG 510W: Enter 2945#*5101#
LG 1200 & B1200: Enter 1945#*5101#
LG 5200 & 52200: Enter 2945#*5221#
LG 5300: Enter 2945#*5301#
LG 5400: Enter 2945#*5401#
LG 7020: Enter 2945#*70001#
LG 7100: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG 1100: Enter 2945#*1201# or 2945#*70001#
LG 7250T: Enter 2945#*70001#
LG C2200: Enter 2945#*2201#
LG T5100: Enter 2945#*5301#
LG C3310: Enter 2945#*3311#
3. Select Menu
4. Select Settings
5. Select Security
6. Select Network Provider
7. Select Deactivate
8. Enter Unlock Codeï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½Classified by Model 
1. Insert an authorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter:
LG C3100: Enter 2945#*3101#
LG C3380: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG F2300: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KE260: Enter 2945#*2601#
LG KE970: Enter 2945#*9701#
LG KG120: Enter 2945#*1201#
LG KG220: Enter 2945#*1201#
LG KG240: Enter 2945#*3311#
LG KG280: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KG290: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KG800: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KU250: Enter 2945#*250#
LG KU380: Enter 2945#*380#
3. Select Menu
4. Select Settings
5. Select Security
6. Select Sim Lock
7. Enter Unlock Code
8. Press OK
9. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completedï&#191;½
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: ï&#191;½Classified by Model 
1. Insert an unauthorized Sim Card and turn ON your phone
2. Enter:
LG KU311: Enter 815118#*# 
LG KU800: Enter 82652#*# 
LG L600v: Enter 815118#*# 
LG U8150: Enter 277634#*# 
LG U8210: Enter 277634#*# 
LG U8500: Enter 277634#*# 
LG U400: Enter 2945#*88110#
LG KC550: Enter 2945#*71001#
LG KU580: Enter 2945#*580#
LG KT520: Enter 2945#*520#
LG KF750: Enter 2945#*750#
LG KF600: Enter 2945#*71001#
LG KG275: Enter 2945#*20001#
LG KU380: Enter 2945#*380#
LG KU311: Enter 815118#*#
LG KU800: Enter 82652#*#
LG L600v: Enter 815118#*#
LG U8150: Enter 277634#*#
LG U8210: Enter 277634#*#
LG U8500: Enter 277634#*#
LG C3100: Enter 2945#*3101#
LG C3380: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG F2300: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KE260: Enter 2945#*2601#
LG KG120: Enter 2945#*1201#
LG KG220: Enter 2945#*1201#
LG KG240: Enter 2945#*3311#
LG KG280: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KS500: Enter 2945#*500#
LG KP270: Enter 2945#*270#
LG KF240: Enter 2945#*240# or 2945#*2401#
LG KG290: Enter 2945#*7101#
LG KU250: Enter 2945#*250#
3. Enter Unlock Code
4. Press OK
5. The phone may reboot and the unlock is completed       الموضوع منقــــــول للأمانة وتم نقله لتعم الفائدة على الجميع ان شاء الله[

----------


## shaker55

بارك الله فيك

----------


## maro_920

شفره موبايل
lg ms910
metro pcs
imie     99000060141389

----------


## marwan20030

الف شكر ياغالي

----------


## setsuna44444

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ، وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ، وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ، وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، فِي الْعَالَمِينَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ

----------


## majedalhwish

الف شكر

----------


## عصام وازا

شكرا أخى على المجهود الرائع

----------


## majedmatrix

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركته*   *352128021402469** ممكن يا اخوة كود فك الشفرة LG Kp230*

----------

